

Free Navigation Bar Designs To Use In Your iPhone App - tope
http://www.appdesignvault.com/navbars/

======
jroseattle
Not to be picky, but this is only about nav bar design (which the article
title fairly points out.) It's helpful to the aesthetically-challenged, for
sure.

------
weigo
As an App developer it's always hard to come up with a good visual design,
especially if you have a lack of Photoshop skills, like in my case. So it is
great that someone else does this job for a real fair prize. I bought some
beautiful designs and got always a perfect support in case of questions. So
for all developers who share the same situation: Try it out!

------
amelnychuck
I love all the nav bar designs here! However, I wish you'd come out with some
flat/minimalistic design elements soon!

------
recursive
This only seems to help for iPhone apps.

~~~
tope
oops, my bad. I should have specified that.

